# Wetting a Cigar prior to smoking ?



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

I read about this the other day. Apparently you hold it under running water for approx. 6 seconds (foot down). Anyone ever tried it and what were the results ?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I know there was a big thread on this in the past. I only wet the cap myself before I cut the cigar so I have no real input.

Just don't do this with a Rocky Patel or it will lose all of its color!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I cannot ever see how this would end up well.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I know there was a big thread on this in the past. I only wet the cap myself before I cut the cigar so I have no real input.
> 
> Just don't do this with a Rocky Patel or it will lose all of its color!


I'm with Zach.. I always put the cap end into my mouth and spin it to get it wet. Not only do I like to get that taste to wet my appetite but I also find that it helps me get a clean cut. Could be mumbo jumbo but it's part of my ritual. 

Running water over a cigar seems absurd.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> I'm with Zach.. I always put the cap end into my mouth and spin it to get it wet. Not only do I like to get that taste to wet my appetite but I also find that it helps me get a clean cut. Could be mumbo jumbo but it's part of my ritual.
> 
> Running water over a cigar seems absurd.


You're right, it sounds absurd but apparently it can greatly change the overall way the cigar smokes and tastes. The wrapper prevents the water from entering the cigar and therefore only the wrapper is moist ( anything more and the cigar is ruined). I've never tried it but am curious.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

If you get me to try this I'm going to be really mad at you. lol

Edit: Now that I'm thinking about this.. all it would do it wet the wrapper which would cause it to burn slower BUT wouldn't that only apply to the wrapper? Making the filler's burn race faster = bitter burn face? I'm not sure what positive effects a wet wrapper could have on flavor. Hmmm


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Q: Have you been enjoying your cigars thus far? A: Yes

Next question :biggrin:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

*Cigary *has become the resident expert on this practice. I suggest waiting for him to chime in, which he most certainly will, before attempting this at home.

It's a very popular practice with Cuban cigars outside the US. It's one step beyond the old, now largely abandoned, practice of licking the whole stick.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

CeeGar said:


> Q: Have you been enjoying your cigars thus far? A: Yes
> 
> Next question :biggrin:


lol yeah I'm wondering as well.. I can't see how this would possibly change anything for the better.

Having said that... watch this be the *secret* to making a cigar explode with flavor and all along I've been ignorant! haha ;-) I don't think so but I think it's interesting that anyone would ever do this. Who was the first person?!?! and for the love of god.. why?!? :banghead:


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> If you get me to try this I'm going to be really mad at you. lol
> 
> Edit: Now that I'm thinking about this.. all it would do it wet the wrapper which would cause it to burn slower BUT wouldn't that only apply to the wrapper? Making the filler's burn race faster = bitter burn face? I'm not sure what positive effects a wet wrapper could have on flavor. Hmmm


Go on, I dare you. Might I suggest some of your finest HTF sticks ? You know you've been saving them for something just like this ! LOL !


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

lol yes!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> *Cigary *has become the resident expert on this practice. I suggest waiting for him to chime in, which he most certainly will, before attempting this at home.
> 
> It's a very popular practice with Cuban cigars outside the US. It's one step beyond the old, now largely abandoned, practice of licking the whole stick.


I always assumed that was because some of the CCs aren't constructed all that well and it was to control the burn


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

The only time I ever saw anyone "wet" a stick was my buddy who used to smoke White Owls. He would wet the entire thing before lighting, my guess is it helped with dry wrapper. Never tried it, probably won't.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's another thread, but I'm not sure i's the one I'm thinking about...still a lot of tips in this one:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/274540-wetting-wrappers-improve-taste.html

I'd forgotten about this idea so haven't tried it myself yet, think it's worth a go one time at least, though.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

I've heard of people licking the cigar up and down(I can't think of a better way to look like an idiot but if it really makes the cigar better, go for it), but never holding it under the faucet. I'll give it a shot. If it improves the smoke, I don't see why not.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Here's another thread, but I'm not sure i's the one I'm thinking about...still a lot of tips in this one:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/274540-wetting-wrappers-improve-taste.html
> 
> I'd forgotten about this idea so haven't tried it myself yet, think it's worth a go one time at least, though.


Thanks for the link. Answers some questions and creates a few more !


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Still be good to hear from Cigary...I think he makes it a fairly common practice and it's tough to discount the opinion of someone with that much experience.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I can't believe I'm going to try this.. lol now I just need to figure out which stick will be the one.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've seen a lot of old timers lick the whole cigar. I've also seen guys dip them in Cognac, I have to believe this has something to do with the older sticks coming "dry" and not wanting it to explode. I've never tried it and not sure that I ever will. I'll be interested to hear what others who do it have to say on this topic.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I have licked the cap ,dunked my cigar in whisky or beer.Only to wet the wrapper of a very dry cigar.To wet a perfectly good cigar sounds crazy to me.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Haven't y'all ever heard you're supposed to water your vegetables?


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

there was a thread here a while back where someone took 2 identical cigars and smoked them right along side of each other one normal and one that had the wet wrapper. The one with the wet wrapper burned much worse and the flavor was off alos acordint to the poster. ill try to find the thread


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

If you need to wet the wrapper to improve the burn, get a better humidifier. If you need to wet it to improve the taste, buy a better cigar. Why run it under a tap? Does the chlorine improve the taste? IMHO this won't do a thing to improve my Party Shorts, Boli RCs, J Lopez #1s, Opus' or any other stick that I own... BUT, YMMV. Good Luck!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

CraigJS said:


> If you need to wet the wrapper to improve the burn, get a better humidifier. If you need to wet it to improve the taste, buy a better cigar. Why run it under a tap? Does the chlorine improve the taste? IMHO this won't do a thing to improve my Party Shorts, Boli RCs, J Lopez #1s, Opus' or any other stick that I own... BUT, YMMV. Good Luck!


This was my thinking as well but after reading I'm seeing a lot of people practice this. I still think it's absurd but I'm up to try it. it will NOT be on an opus lol


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

sounds like a good way to get a bad burn to me


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think I'd waste a White Owl (not much to waste I know) doing this. Again, Good Luck.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not too hopeful for it.. lol but what the hell I don't want to judge without trying it. (might be too late lol) but I think the only way to really fairly judge it is to do it with a smoke I;m very very familiar with otherwise there's no control. The problem with that is, the smokes I'm very very familiar with are ones that I really enjoy and I'm finding it hard to want to wet it haha... man I must be bored today. That's what I get for not working OT for the first weekend in a year.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Dan-Hur said:


> I've heard of people licking the cigar up and down(I can't think of a better way to look like an idiot but if it really makes the cigar better, go for it).


Can you imagine the looks you'd get doing this at a B&Ms lounge?

:jaw: :yo:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I can't see how tap water wouldn't change the profile of the cigar. Now I would think maybe distilled water might be better.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Frodo said:


> Can you imagine the looks you'd get doing this at a B&Ms lounge?
> 
> :jaw: :yo:


I'm sure it would be awkward for everyone. One of those things you don't want to look at but really can't help looking.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I started doing this after reading a thread about and I find myself doing it a lot now. It does seem to pull out about 15% more flavor and help generate more smoke. Do not try it on the very thin wrappers as it will just mess them up but fine for the rest. My theory is that wet leaves smolder and make tons more smoke than dry and they also burn longer.

Try it on a couple of cheap smokes like I did. Smoke one in the AM and then a whetted one in the evening. I did it on a Gurka and even liked that.....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Well boys...now that I've read thru the entire thread ( and had my good friend Don wake me up and summon me to read this I probably should chime in...but remember, don't knock it til you've tried it )

Just like Herf mentioned,,,this is a common pratice ( or used to be ) outside of this country and the origin of the practice has merit...they've done it for years and it got to where they shortcut it by licking the wrapper...this doesn't really do anything to the cigar btw..just a habit.

When I did my own study on this and it was being talked about I researched this process of "wetting" and thought...oh for crying out loud..do we need another gimmick to enjoy our cigars? Wellllll.....I've done my experiments and here's what I found and this coming from somebody who has smoked cigars longer than most you have been breathing. The process of wetting a cigar is pretty simple as you hold the uncut cigar under running water anywhere from 6-10 seconds...ensure you have wet the entire cigar under a nice steady...low is good. After you have done this put the cigar on a paper towel and just roll it back and forth until the moisture is removed off the wrapper and then let it lay there for a few minutes.

Again, do not cut the head off your cigar when you do this as you will RUIN the cigar. 

The water is not going to ruin the wrapper...and it will not settle at the foot and ruin that either. 

After I've let the cigar rest for a few minutes I then put it in a ziploc/cigar savor for the next 12 hours...why? Because I've done this at just about every interval...

1 hour.....
2 hours...
All the way to 12 and even 24 hours. There is no change between the 12 hour mark or 24 so I've wet my cigars the day before for my smoking pleasure the next day.

Here is the positives of doing this:
A. There is a difference in the over quality of this process...you will find ( at least for me ) a 30% better smoke. It burns better, it tastes better.

B. I don't cut the cap until I have lit the foot first...this keeps the cigar from drafting the smoke up the entire length and when the foot is cherry orange THEN I clip...you'll find the first few puffs very mild and cool...not like taking the cigar and just lighting up like most of us do. ( When torching a cigar it's entirely possible to overheat the cigar and when you draw heat and fire thru the entire cigar you basically have just set the tone for it...which is why I read day after day how some cigars taste like crap...light it wrong and you deal with it for the time you smoke...remember the first time you discovered Hot Sauce and poured too much on your food...yeah, kinda like that. )

C. I know some will poopoo the idea of this and that's ok...we all do what we want to do and I for one like to try things that will enhance the pleasure and taste of my favorite habit...this one I've been doing for almost a year now and I know there is a difference enough for me to continue to do it.

Now..everyone back to your original broadcast of cigar smoking pleasure.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

haha nice! paging Cigary! 

Thanks for your input.. my problem is that my mind is trying to figure out WHY this would enhance the flavor in any way. If it's a matter of making the wrapper more moist then I'd think storing at higher RH would be safer and more civilized at attaining this. 

There's no way around me trying this now.. I'm not sure when or with what sticks but I need to see this first hand haha.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW! Looks like a must try.. Thanks Gary


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

I have never run a cigar under the tap before lighting it but I used to lick the complete cigar before lighting them.
I don't know if it made much of a difference in the way it smoked but I seen an old guy do it a long, long time ago so I started to do it myself before lighting my cigars.
It seems as though I haven't done it in a long while now, since I got a good humidor to keep my cigars in.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Cigary said:


> C. I know some will poopoo the idea of this and that's ok...we all do what we want to do and I for one like to try things that will enhance the pleasure and taste of my favorite habit...this one I've been doing for almost a year now and I know there is a difference enough for me to continue to do it.


Fellas (especially you youngsters out there), do not poopoo *any* advice offered up by Gary. I have learned alot from him and I've had a smoke or two in my time. So don't do it!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The Gary has spoken.

That is all.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm going to try it. A little sceptic but...


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

:flypig: The day that I see Jose Padron holding one of his cigars under the tap will be the day that I give in and try this. lol


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been doing for about a yr now....

I too have experimented with time.....

3 hrs works for me........

But I have tried it after 30 minutes,,,,,,and it smoked was fine,,,

IMHO the long skinny cigars and piramides, really benefit from this practice


----------



## Gorden Gecko (Dec 30, 2007)

Somtimes I take my Opus X and float them in the toilet water for a while.... Perfect burn everytime ........?????


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Gorden Gecko said:


> Somtimes I take my Opus X and float them in the toilet water for a while.... Perfect burn everytime ........?????


Or you could just piss on em and forget the middle man and smoke em immediately afterwards and light it with a flare.:drum:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't do anything to the cigar except smell it prior to cutting it.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> Fellas (especially you youngsters out there), do not poopoo *any* advice offered up by Gary. I have learned alot from him and I've had a smoke or two in my time. So don't do it!


I don't know about youngster lol.. but i has nothing to do with poo poo'ing anything other than the idea of RUNNING WATER OVER A CIGAR lol.. ;-)

I conceded to giving it a shot after reading a bit. I'm skeptical but what the hell.. ya only live once.


----------



## Gorden Gecko (Dec 30, 2007)

Serious question....Why do we go through the trouble of using distilled water in our Humi's ..Just to run them under regular Tap water?? Isn't this a problem??


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Didn't Bill Clinton do something like this in the oval office? :wink:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I believe the use of distilled water is primarily to cut down the risk of mold and alleviate clogging of the humidifying media. I don't see where tap water or distilled would perform any differently from one another in this application. The cigar will be smoked before it becomes an issue, I think.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorden Gecko said:


> Serious question....Why do we go through the trouble of using distilled water in our Humi's ..Just to run them under regular Tap water?? Isn't this a problem??


It's not a problem............

Look, no one says you have to try/do it.

Fact is....it's a very common practice that experienced smokers have been doing for years.....

Instead of criticizing or making fun of something you haven't tried, live on the edge.... try it once then speak from experience...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Richterscale said:


> I don't know about youngster lol.. but i has nothing to do with poo poo'ing anything other than the idea of RUNNING WATER OVER A CIGAR lol.. ;-)
> 
> *When I first read about doing this I thought it was crazy talk...but I had to try myself and picked out a cigar I knew very well and this way I could actually see for myself if this actually made a difference...1 year later I still do it for ME...I will continue. *
> 
> I conceded to giving it a shot after reading a bit. I'm skeptical but what the hell.. ya only live once.


*So was I...when or if you do this,,pick out a cigar you know the profile and character and try it and let us know. Always interested in what others opinions are on this.*



Gorden Gecko said:


> Serious question....Why do we go through the trouble of using distilled water in our Humi's ..Just to run them under regular Tap water?? Isn't this a problem??


*We use DW because it is free from impurities and it would ruin our hygros in time. Running water is just an extra curricular activity that tends to make a better smoking experience for some of us old fuggers.*



CraigJS said:


> Didn't Bill Clinton do something like this in the oval office? :wink:


*Clinton used an orifice from a human that had not been checked or determined of being free from any kind of virus or STD or hints of vinegar. I'm pretty picky about what I choose to dip or run any aquatics over my cigars with...I gotta think being married to Hillary did nothing to make any cigar experiences pleasurable for this guy...maybe this is how Lars Tetan or Acids got started?* :tease:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Gorden Gecko said:


> Serious question....Why do we go through the trouble of using distilled water in our Humi's ..Just to run them under regular Tap water?? Isn't this a problem??


The distilled water used in humidors has to due with purity. "Regular" water contains impurities (substances other than water), which can negatively impact your cigars. Tobacco is very absorbent of its environment. So, we try to keep that environment as pure as possible. 
During the "wetting" process, the water doesn't actually absorb into the tobacco. It will generally bead off the wrapper, and not penetrate the binder and filler. I've done my own research into this and came to a slightly different conclusion than what I've read. Suffice to say (for now), I am not a wetter of fine cigars.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Cigary said:


> *Clinton used an orifice from a human that had not been checked or determined of being free from any kind of virus or STD or hints of vinegar. I'm pretty picky about what I choose to dip or run any aquatics over my cigars with...I gotta think being married to Hillary did nothing to make any cigar experiences pleasurable for this guy...maybe this is how Lars Tetan or Acids got started?* :tease:


How do you know he didn't check? He was the President. It may even have been a Secret Service agent that handed him the cigar and said, "Everything checks out. Enjoy, Mr. President." :biglaugh:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah the distilled water is, like Gary said, more to try and reduce the chance of issues not only with the hygro but with the promotion of mold and fungus due to the impurities. 

Thought I may just be snooty and try the wetting with some Fiji.. just to be a snob! haha.. 

I'll definitely let ya know what I think. Thanks for the tips, Gary!


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok you gorillas got me to try it. I got one of my Padron Londres out and I licked the sucker (made sure no one was around first lol). I do notice it is smoking more than usual and the burn is more sharp than usual. Smoking from my deck as I post this!


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Have heard this before too, but still haven't tried it. I guess I need to give it a shot.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

wish i would have read this before lighting my smoke for the night, it would have made my whole night go differently......


there are only a handful of people on here that can convince me to do something i find obscure, cigary is one of them, and this, i find, obscure, its things like this that remind me i still have a lot to learn about cigars. i have a feeling i will be doing this to something tonight, and smoking it tomorrow morning before my first class, i will let you all know what i think, if i can find a cigar in my humi i feel i know good enough to give a comparison to.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

It does seem pretty odd, but I will give this a shot at some point. Probably use a Diesel UC, since I'm pretty familiar with the profile on that one. Maybe some day this week.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is an interesting case study.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...mparison-featuring-gurkha-regent-robusto.html


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

kenelbow said:


> Here is an interesting case study.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...mparison-featuring-gurkha-regent-robusto.html


I remember this from NurseMan...it was a good post and he did it with a pretty 
fair trial except he only left it alone for about 15 minutes...I think it's a better experiment if it's given at least 12 hours but "to each his own"....and here comes my 'snooty side'...remember that he used a Gurkha Regent. I tend to use cigars that for me are on the more premium side ( no tomatoes please ) and while some will see a difference others may not. I tend to have some pretty sensitive olfactories in smell and taste.

For those who are experimenting with this it won't hurt your cigars...as noted the wrinkling goes away pretty quick.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have found the biggest difference to be with ISOM's.
It really help pronounce some of the Subtile flavors...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CraigJS said:


> Didn't Bill Clinton do something like this in the oval office? :wink:


Ah yes he pioneered the Monica wetting system. Just think the sacrifice he made. So you may enjoy wetting your cigars today with full confidence!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ah yes he pioneered the Monica wetting system. Just think the sacrifice he made. So you may enjoy wetting your cigars today with full confidence!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


its kinda akward for me to hear about a guy pioneering the monica wetting system, give thats my wifes name.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

After reading this thread, and not wanting to lick my cigar in front of everyone, I asked the attractive bartender at my B&M to "lick my torpedo." Long story short, my left cheek hurts and I need to find a new B&M.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

BMack said:


> After reading this thread, and not wanting to lick my cigar in front of everyone, I asked the attractive bartender at my B&M to "lick my torpedo." Long story short, my left cheek hurts and I need to find a new B&M.


Keep asking, eventually one of them will say yes....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BMack said:


> After reading this thread, and not wanting to lick my cigar in front of everyone, I asked the attractive bartender at my B&M to "lick my torpedo." Long story short, my left cheek hurts and I need to find a new B&M.


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

BMack said:


> After reading this thread, and not wanting to lick my cigar in front of everyone, I asked the attractive bartender at my B&M to "lick my torpedo." Long story short, my left cheek hurts and I need to find a new B&M.


LOL yeah Brian, be careful! If they say, "oh sure.. we've got someone dedicated to JUST that job.... just go in the back and ask for BUBBA!"


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I tried running water from the faucet over a Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown that I purchased for $2.50. I ran it for about 6-8 seconds, rolled it in a paper towel and waited about 30 minutes. 

It did not harm the cigar, it burned fine, but I didn't notice any difference. I should note that it may not have been properly stored, as it had a very tight draw and the stick felt kind of hard in the hand. The flavor was decent but the draw really diminished my enjoyment of this cigar.


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

I think that this entire thread must be a joke.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

stewartu said:


> I think that this entire thread must be a joke.


Why would you think that? 

Some of the most serious smokers and collectors I know swear by wetting. One of the foremost authorities in the world on cigars swears by it too.


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

To each his own. I won't be trying it. I guess I'm old school ... select, examine, cut, light, and enjoy.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Perseus459 said:


> To each his own. I won't be trying it. I guess I'm old school ... select, examine, cut, light, and enjoy.


i believe actually, based on what i have learned from reading this thread, that this IS old school.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

gibson_es said:


> i believe actually, based on what i have learned from reading this thread, that this IS old school.


Yea. Kind of like rolling blunts or your own cigarettes. Thank goodness we invented pectin.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

What???? Some of you guys light your cigars without wetting them first? What is the cigar world coming to? My old stogie smoking relatives will be turning in their graves.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Arnie said:


> What???? Some of you guys light your cigars without wetting them first? What is the cigar world coming to? My old stogie smoking relatives will be turning in their graves.


I went them 24hrs/day, 7days/week, 52weeks/year, etc. That's what the humidor was invented for. Before proper humidification, "wetting" a cigar would help the wrapper from things like cracking and burning to fast. Also, returning moisture to the wrapper probably helped it taste better, rather than like dry leaves or paper. It's also said that the British enjoyed (and maybe still do?) their cigars on the drier, crackly side. It would also help if, for example, you live in an arid climate. Otherwise, a properly rolled, properly humidified, stored, kept, etc cigar should not need "wetting." Of course, this is all just my opinion and I've never one to tell anyone how to enjoy their luxuries. Do what makes you happy. Regardless of our methodologies and pseudo-sciences, we're all here to enjoy the same thing. :cb


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> I went them 24hrs/day, 7days/week, 52weeks/year, etc. That's what the humidor was invented for. Before proper humidification, "wetting" a cigar would help the wrapper from things like cracking and burning to fast. Also, returning moisture to the wrapper probably helped it taste better, rather than like dry leaves or paper. It's also said that the British enjoyed (and maybe still do?) their cigars on the drier, crackly side. It would also help if, for example, you live in an arid climate. Otherwise, a properly rolled, properly humidified, stored, kept, etc cigar should not need "wetting." Of course, this is all just my opinion and I've never one to tell anyone how to enjoy their luxuries. Do what makes you happy. Regardless of our methodologies and pseudo-sciences, we're all here to enjoy the same thing. :cb


Bruno,
For me smoking a cigar is less about the science and proper technique, and more about the rich sensuality and daydreams that take me back to my youth. The scent of cigar smoke conjures up the laughter of my Russian uncle and the gruff German accent of my grandfather. Or my (other) Bavarian grandfather seeing us kids and turning his cigar backward in his mouth and blowing huge plumes of blue smoke in our direction and we'd laugh. Smoking a cigar somehow connects me with those old family members, now long gone. Moistening my cigar wrapper is as much about honoring those old guys and those old memories as it is about improving the performance of the cigar. They did it, so I do it. It's a ritual that's beyond reason and science.

Enjoying a cigar becomes a meditation for me, also. It gives me time to relate to the part of me that does not think. I sit and smoke and go blank. What a great time!

Technique is secondary for me, the experience is paramount.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Arnie said:


> Bruno,
> For me smoking a cigar is less about the science and proper technique, and more about the rich sensuality and daydreams that take me back to my youth. The scent of cigar smoke conjures up the laughter of my Russian uncle and the gruff German accent of my grandfather. Or my (other) Bavarian grandfather seeing us kids and turning his cigar backward in his mouth and blowing huge plumes of blue smoke in our direction and we'd laugh. Smoking a cigar somehow connects me with those old family members, now long gone. Moistening my cigar wrapper is as much about honoring those old guys and those old memories as it is about improving the performance of the cigar. They did it, so I do it. It's a ritual that's beyond reason and science.
> 
> Enjoying a cigar becomes a meditation for me, also. It gives me time to relate to the part of me that does not think. I sit and smoke and go blank. What a great time!
> ...


Beautifully said.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> i believe actually, based on what i have learned from reading this thread, that this IS old school.


+1


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> Why would you think that?
> 
> Some of the most serious smokers and collectors I know swear by wetting. One of the foremost authorities in the world on cigars swears by it too.


Min Ron Nee for one and some of us in the cigar world know about him but as is always the case when talking about this subject people tend to either try it and others don't. I'd be the first one to say I wouldn't bring up a subject matter to try and screw around with others to try something like this that would ruin their cigars. I realize that some will never try it...and that's fine. What happens is that like most things people will stop giving out advice and sit back and stay quiet even if they know that it might enhance the overall pleasure of things. I actually Googled how many times I have ever talked about this on the Net...boy was I surprised and I have to admit that more people gave it a thumbs down for it and most of them never even tried it but they still would give their opinion as to how it wasn't right.

For those old timers who know about this they don't often come out of the woodwork to talk about it...I see why. I can remember my older relatives always telling me about things and how they lived...how they used to do things and how after awhile they would stop telling others about stuff...I shudder to think about what things we are missing out on because we claim to know everything about anything. Now that I am in my mid 50's I miss talking to those 'old farts' who had experienced more things by mistake than I ever had on purpose and they knew more about every day life whereas I had to make the mistakes they did because I did not or refused to listen....nostalgia isn't always a bad thing. ( Que Thanks for the Memories )


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Cigary said:


> Min Ron Nee for one and some of us in the cigar world know about him but as is always the case when talking about this subject people tend to either try it and others don't. I'd be the first one to say I wouldn't bring up a subject matter to try and screw around with others to try something like this that would ruin their cigars. I realize that some will never try it...and that's fine. What happens is that like most things people will stop giving out advice and sit back and stay quiet even if they know that it might enhance the overall pleasure of things. I actually Googled how many times I have ever talked about this on the Net...boy was I surprised and I have to admit that more people gave it a thumbs down for it and most of them never even tried it but they still would give their opinion as to how it wasn't right.
> 
> For those old timers who know about this they don't often come out of the woodwork to talk about it...I see why. I can remember my older relatives always telling me about things and how they lived...how they used to do things and how after awhile they would stop telling others about stuff...I shudder to think about what things we are missing out on because we claim to know everything about anything. Now that I am in my mid 50's I miss talking to those 'old farts' who had experienced more things by mistake than I ever had on purpose and they knew more about every day life whereas I had to make the mistakes they did because I did not or refused to listen....nostalgia isn't always a bad thing. ( Que Thanks for the Memories )


Min Ron Nee also tried to make one thing very clear in his book:



> Please note that all opinions expressed are my personal opinions. When I state "by general consensus" or "all agree that..." they are just my own personal impressions or understandings and should be interpreted as such.
> 
> The beauty of this world is that everybody has different beliefs, opinions, and preferences. It does not matter at all whether yours are the same or different to mine.


He's only an "expert" to those who see him as one. Pepin Garcia says that aging a cigar for more than 5 years is a waste. I don't think people are going to stop smoking decades old cigars b/c an "expert" said so. Also, personally, I'll take Garcia's opinions over MRN's any day. Or what about this pretentious old man?

YouTube - The Right Way to Smoke a Cigar

It's one thing to have your own personal experiences, preferences, etc. It's another to pass them off as fact with half assed explanations and pseudo science. That's why MRN's preface has always stuck with me. The last two sentences are perfect. The world of luxury, cigar smoking in this particular instance, is very personal and subjective. To each their own. It works for you, and that's awesome. No one should ever tell you otherwise. You just won't see me trying it. This isn't b/c I'm not daring enough or I don't believe you, but b/c I enjoy my cigars the way I enjoy them.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

This has turned into quite the monster thread! I'm not sure I would try this, but I know I wouldn't admonish someone else for doing it if they like doing it. It's an interesting concept and I definitely can appreciate the old way of doing things. Hell, I still take notes in a notebook with a fountain pen, shave with a "old" razor and like to shift the transmission in my car! 

Who knows, maybe I will try this one day if I'm motivate enough.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i forgot to do it sunday night, i fell asleep (a.k.a. passed out) but ima try and remember to do it tonight for class tomorrow.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I am going to have to try it now. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

dammit! i forgot again! i will get this eventually...


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

stewartu said:


> I think that this entire thread must be a joke.


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

sirxlaughs said:


> Min Ron Nee also tried to make one thing very clear in his book:
> 
> He's only an "expert" to those who see him as one. Pepin Garcia says that aging a cigar for more than 5 years is a waste. I don't think people are going to stop smoking decades old cigars b/c an "expert" said so. Also, personally, I'll take Garcia's opinions over MRN's any day. Or what about this pretentious old man?
> 
> ...


Well Bruno I guess when it comes to cigars we'll just have to address what we as individuals know about what we know. MRN is a good source of info and his experiences in this passion are well founded and for those who do not agree with him are free to disagree with any or all he says about cigars. What is probably the smart thing to do is see where your tastes lie....what pleases you but if you haven't tried things it seems a bit arrogant/ignorant to go on record as to say it doesn't have relevance. If you have tried 'wetting' a cigar and you don't like it then that's all there is to it for you...for those who haven't tried it I think it really is worth the time and effort esp. if you are wanting to find more ways to enjoy your cigars. People on here try and share things so that others will benefit from their experience...it's what good and honorable people do.

*It's one thing to have your own personal experiences, preferences, etc. It's another to pass them off as fact with half assed explanations and pseudo science.*

To be quite honest I don't see that happening on this forum to really any degree...just people sharing thoughts and ideas. Probably the easiest way to dispute anything is to try it and then tell others what you thought of it...that's usually the best way to handle things without looking like the person you alluded to.


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

This thread is still alive? Unbelievable.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just read this thread...was wondering if those of you that are putting this down have actually tried it or just blindly nay-saying...


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

96p993 said:


> Just read this thread...was wondering if those of you that are putting this down have actually tried it or just blindly nay-saying...


I'm pretty sure "stewartu' hasn't. LOL !

I'll be trying it come better weather. I started this thread just to see what other BOTLs thought and I have to admit there is some good advice/information. Don't knock what you haven't tried !

I'll provide my feedback in April or June !!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Just want to make something clear. I've purposely stayed out of this thread, since I am not a practitioner of wetting. I was the one who PM'd Gary to jump in, because I know he is. I also know that Gary started out a skeptic, but was sufficiently provoked by enough respectable resources to give it a try FOR HIMSELF. If anyone on this forum has anything to offer on this topic, by damn, it's Cigary! (There is at least one other, but he won't pipe up)

The rest of us "arm chair quarterbacks" otta just STFU and listen to what he has to say about the practice and decide for ourselves if it is, or is not, worth trying.

I recently had a very enjoyable conversation about this with one of the most knowledgeable and experienced cigar guys I know. I told him bluntly, "I cannot uncover any compelling, scientific reason for doing it, and until I can, I shall pass on it." He went on to explain to me that, "the burn ratio of a cigar, kept at the same rH, cannot be managed while smoking. The wrapper will always heat and burn faster than the binders and fillers. On SOME cigars, there is a flavor advantage to wetting, because it causes the wrapper to burn at a slower rate, better keeping pace with the other components. With others, it makes no difference."

That was the first explanation of the practice of wetting I could actually understand. It made sense to my, "mired in the scientific method" brain.

I am now motivated to try it. However, rather than patently and STUPIDLY debunking a technique, I will ask questions about it, such as, "what cigars, what cigar types, benefit, in your experience and in your experience, which do not?"

In my 50yrs on this tiny blue rock, I have learned it's better to ask questions than to offer deal-closing, half-baked opinions, based on my own pre-conceived notions.

Just sayin'.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well said !

UOTE=Herf N Turf;3110564]Just want to make something clear. I've purposely stayed out of this thread, since I am not a practitioner of wetting. I was the one who PM'd Gary to jump in, because I know he is. I also know that Gary started out a skeptic, but was sufficiently provoked by enough respectable resources to give it a try FOR HIMSELF. If anyone on this forum has anything to offer on this topic, by damn, it's Cigary! (There is at least one other, but he won't pipe up)

The rest of us "arm chair quarterbacks" otta just STFU and listen to what he has to say about the practice and decide for ourselves if it is, or is not, worth trying.

I recently had a very enjoyable conversation about this with one of the most knowledgeable and experienced cigar guys I know. I told him bluntly, "I cannot uncover any compelling, scientific reason for doing it, and until I can, I shall pass on it." He went on to explain to me that, "the burn ratio of a cigar, kept at the same rH, cannot be managed while smoking. The wrapper will always heat and burn faster than the binders and fillers. On SOME cigars, there is a flavor advantage to wetting, because it causes the wrapper to burn at a slower rate, better keeping pace with the other components. With others, it makes no difference."

That was the first explanation of the practice of wetting I could actually understand. It made sense to my, "mired in the scientific method" brain.

I am now motivated to try it. However, rather than patently and STUPIDLY debunking a technique, I will ask questions about it, such as, "what cigars, what cigar types, benefit, in your experience and in your experience, which do not?"

In my 50yrs on this tiny blue rock, I have learned it's better to ask questions than to offer deal-closing, half-baked opinions, based on my own pre-conceived notions.

Just sayin'.

Blake, do you really think anyone cares about what you forgot to do that you forgot to do? :dunno:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL Don, the only reason I haven't "piped up" is because I don't like beating my head against a brick wall. :frusty:

Some people have their minds made up and will not budge. I am sure that these are the same types that years ago said "you must be crazy. You actually take this plant, dry it out, roll it up then light it on fire and smoke it" or "man was not born with wings therefore he has no business in the skies".

To each their own but please people, if you have not tried it do not knock it.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Cigary said:


> Well Bruno I guess when it comes to cigars we'll just have to address what we as individuals know about what we know. MRN is a good source of info and his experiences in this passion are well founded and for those who do not agree with him are free to disagree with any or all he says about cigars. What is probably the smart thing to do is see where your tastes lie....what pleases you but if you haven't tried things it seems a bit arrogant/ignorant to go on record as to say it doesn't have relevance. If you have tried 'wetting' a cigar and you don't like it then that's all there is to it for you...for those who haven't tried it I think it really is worth the time and effort esp. if you are wanting to find more ways to enjoy your cigars. People on here try and share things so that others will benefit from their experience...it's what good and honorable people do.


Why is it arrogant to not want to try something? As an extreme analogy, I've never tried crack. I've heard great things about it from crackheads, but I can also tell it's just not for me. The same goes with wetting cigars. I'm sure MRN has a wealth of experience and his opinions are greatly appreciated. Like I said, his preface is wonderfully stated. I think it's the people that listen to him and have read his book that have elevated him to the status he has, not himself. I've never met the man, but from his forum posts and book, he seems like humble and respectful person. That doesn't mean his logic, thinking, and pseudo science isn't flawed or even wrong. For example, this cigar wetting. It's cool that people still do it. To each his own, yes? But I've read him trying to explain it as the water sealing gaps in the wrapper, making the cigar smoke cooler, making the smoke more concentrated, etc. That is his opinion. There is no basis for his conclusion other than his own rationalization. Just like his descriptions of maturation cycles. Isn't it arrogant to tell someone, "Don't knock it 'til you tried it." Some people are saying that wetting is an old school thing to do. Taste and personal enjoyment is very subject and.. well... personal. As MRN states, we don't have to agree and it doesn't matter whether we do or not. It's all about variety and sharing ideas, experiences, etc. Take Arnie's story, for example. That was a beautifully shared telling of why he wets his cigars. He didn't give some made up, scientific explanation. He just said it's something he likes to do and told us why. To be quite honest, his story makes me want to try it out. 
So, to answer your question - No, I don't think it's arrogant or ignorant to say something is irrelevant without trying it. To be arrogant is to make your seem more important or relevant than someone else. If I have done so, then I apologize. That was not my intent. To be ignorant, you have to unaware or lack some kind of knowledge. I'm not unaware of wetting, and I do not feel I lack sufficient research and scientific knowledge to know whether I want to do it or not.

*



It's one thing to have your own personal experiences, preferences, etc. It's another to pass them off as fact with half assed explanations and pseudo science.

Click to expand...

*


> To be quite honest I don't see that happening on this forum to really any degree...just people sharing thoughts and ideas. Probably the easiest way to dispute anything is to try it and then tell others what you thought of it...that's usually the best way to handle things without looking like the person you alluded to.


I didn't say it happened on this forum. As you say, you were just sharing your thoughts and ideas on the matter. They are greatly appreciated, even if not agreed upon. MRN was brought, however, and that was one of the people I was more specifically referring to. Many people try to use him as a source of reference to explain things and his wetting debate caused quite a stir in the past. Again, he himself has never come off as arrogant to me. I think it's other people who have elevated him to such "pundit" status. Even in his explanation of wetting he ends with,



MRN-ish person said:


> Please note that I can offer no scientific proof for my theory. This is purely based my experience of tasting the same cigars at different moisture contents. Moist cigars, at around 70% RH, burn best IMO. A wetted wrapper helps the fillers to remain moist.




How many people disagree with him based on proper RH alone? We all just have our ways of doing things. 
Another thing, it seems that your experience has also led you to a slightly different conclusion than his. You say to wet and dry for ~12 hours. He says to wet and smoke. If it's any consolation, I have smoked in the rain (and snow), and my cigars have been unaffected by the water every time. Granted, however, it wasn't any kind of torrential downpour. 
While I do agree that experience is the best teacher, I also like doing research and not blindly following others. As I've said, my research and personal knowledge have led me to believe this would have no significant, positive effect on my smoking experience. I'm not knocking it or those who do it, it's just not for me.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Herf N Turf said:


> Just want to make something clear. I've purposely stayed out of this thread, since I am not a practitioner of wetting. I was the one who PM'd Gary to jump in, because I know he is. I also know that Gary started out a skeptic, but was sufficiently provoked by enough respectable resources to give it a try FOR HIMSELF. If anyone on this forum has anything to offer on this topic, by damn, it's Cigary! (There is at least one other, but he won't pipe up)
> 
> The rest of us "arm chair quarterbacks" otta just STFU and listen to what he has to say about the practice and decide for ourselves if it is, or is not, worth trying.
> 
> ...


You don't have to be a practitioner to have an opinion (in anything, not just cigars). 
As for your friend's explanation, it's still just his opinion. One that I still don't agree with. He says the wrapper burns faster than the rest of the cigar, but I don't think I've ever experienced. Other than the "cone" shaped burn, I've seen no evidence of wrappers burning at an accelerated rate to the rest of the cigar. If this were true, we'd end up with extreme cones by the end of the smoke. And then there's cigars that tunnel. He also said it could help "some" cigars. MRN says it helps them all. If it only helps some cigars, is it simply a way to compensate for a "bad" cigar? There's plenty of questions to keep asking that lead to more questions. One thing I do know is that the only explanation I've found that makes sense is that wetting was once a way to compensate for the lack of humidors. Also, people used to lick their own cigars/cigarettes for adhesion. We have pectin now. As you say, it's better to ask questions. 
As of yet, I haven't seen any answer better than Arnie's. I've also been trying to stay respectful and mostly quiet about my opinion of MRN. While, as I said, he comes off as humble one moment.... well... let's just say that he comes off as the complete opposite another. With the wetting topic, for example, he has said something to the effect that if cigar wetting doesn't work for you, then it's your fault. 
Either way, there are tons of practices in the cigar world that people swear by that others don't. Dry boxing, purging, light first then clip, rotate a cigar that burns unevenly, etc. Do it if you like/wane to and if it works for you. Don't if it doesn't or you don't want to. As long as we enjoy our smokes.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I think the morale of the story here gentlemen is that you shouldn't make up your mind about something without first doing a little research or even experimenting yourself. Start with an open mind and if it doesn't work for you after your research, then that's one thing. But don't dismiss something without giving it a fair trial.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

When I first heard of doing this, it sounded absurd. After listening to others that have done it with great success, i thought I would give it a try. Amazingly it works. not only is the cigar smokeable, it burned perfectly! I had tried it with a cigar I was familiar with (Party Mille Fleurs), but it actually made the cigar taste better. Go figure! Dont knock it unless you have tried it.-j


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

The message of this thread has changed from "benefits of wetting a cigar" to "_*STFU*_ if you don't agree with _*us*_".

Not sure why everyone is taking this discussion so personally. Don't we all have opinions on something we've never experienced? And who cares if someone disagrees with so-called experts?

.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

On a completely different note...I heard someone saying kitty litter works just as well as beads for humidification!! :deadhorse:

I already have one of my sticks wet and sitting for the proposed 12 hours...I figure why not give this a shot...Its only one cigar and just might be a resurrection of something great.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Cletus said:


> The message of this thread has changed from "benefits of wetting a cigar" to "_*STFU*_ if you don't agree with _*us*_".
> 
> Not sure why everyone is taking this discussion so personally. Don't we all have opinions on something we've never experienced? And who cares if someone disagrees with so-called experts?
> .


Actually, it's kind of turned into, "STFU if you haven't tried it." or "Don't knock it... blah blah" haha... 
In all seriousness, good post. Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

96p993 said:


> On a completely different note...I heard someone saying kitty litter works just as well as beads for humidification!! :deadhorse:
> 
> I already have one of my sticks wet and sitting for the proposed 12 hours...I figure why not give this a shot...Its only one cigar and just might be a resurrection of something great.


Ah, but kitty litter is backed by science and chemistry, not opinions and pseudo-science. No one denies they work, just whether or not to use them over other solutions.:wink:


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> Ah, but kitty litter is backed by science and chemistry, not opinions and pseudo-science. No one denies they work, just whether or not to use them over other solutions.:wink:


Science and chemistry have NO place in my hobbies!! :whoo:

I do this because I enjoy the hell out of it, its relaxing and with each light brings back memories I might have other forgotten. I can sit on my patio, light up, and for that hour I am able to forget the bad days. IF there is something out there that allows me to get just a touch better smoke from my cigars then why not give it a shot? I know if it doesnt make any difference I can always go back to how Ive smoked for years. Enjoy!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Another good post gone bad...

Time to find that "ignore" feature...


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Another good post gone bad...
> 
> Time to find that "ignore" feature...


That meant for me??


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

96p993 said:


> Science and chemistry have NO place in my hobbies!! :whoo:
> 
> I do this because I enjoy the hell out of it, its relaxing and with each light brings back memories I might have other forgotten. I can sit on my patio, light up, and for that hour I am able to forget the bad days. IF there is something out there that allows me to get just a touch better smoke from my cigars then why not give it a shot? I know if it doesnt make any difference I can always go back to how Ive smoked for years. Enjoy!!


No arguing with your logic.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

96p993 said:


> I do this because I enjoy the hell out of it, its relaxing and with each light brings back memories I might have other forgotten. I can sit on my patio, light up, and for that hour I am able to forget the bad days. IF there is something out there that allows me to get just a touch better smoke from my cigars then why not give it a shot? I know if it doesnt make any difference I can always go back to how Ive smoked for years. Enjoy!!


This is it in a nutshell!

The reason I seldom inject myself into these debates is the fact that like most things, when people have already formed an opinion you are not likely to change it. The people who have never tried this really have no idea if it makes any difference or not. The only conclusion one could gather from this is that they are perfectly content with their smokes exactly as they are. *There is nothing wrong with that!*

Those of us who do practice this feel that it adds something to the experience. Even if it was scientifically proven not to add anything the fact is that just by us feeling that it does means that it will make our experience more enjoyable. *There is nothing wrong with that!*

What I do not like to see is people who have never tried it or have probably never even heard of it until now writing it off as a joke. Why do they think brothers would joke about something like this? I am not going to try to get you to do anything that may ruin your cigar experience. I am also not going to try to get you to do something that I have not personally done myself or have on good authority that it is safe.

The bottom line as always is... smoke what you like and like what you smoke. And if you can add to that pleasure in any way then more power to you.


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm gonna try this with some flor de oliva's i have knocking around in my humidor. I'll smoke them side by side and take pics also


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Habanolover said:


> This is it in a nutshell!
> 
> The reason I seldom inject myself into these debates is the fact that like most things, when people have already formed an opinion you are not likely to change it. The people who have never tried this really have no idea if it makes any difference or not. The only conclusion one could gather from this is that they are perfectly content with their smokes exactly as they are. *There is nothing wrong with that!*
> 
> ...


Slightly off-topic analogy. I have a homosexual friend that once asked me if I'd ever try being with a man. I said no. He asked why. I said it's just not my thing. He, jokingly, said, "Don't knock it 'til you tried it." 
Again, stupid jokes aside - As you, and others, have said - It's all about the experience. Enjoy it the way you enjoy it.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually, going back to the OP, I'm curious if canuck2099 has/is going to try this, and if he has any feedback for us.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm 100% positive that the reason to try this is NOT based on any scientific facts regarding the outer RH vs the Filler RH. I'm gonna try it just for the hell of it lol.. I still can't imagine it improving anything but there's a lot of things that I couldn't imagine that have since come to bite me in the ass lol.

I'm pretty interested in the counter points raised, especially by Sixrlaughs... he seems to be very intelligent and regardless of how you feel about his viewpoint, it should at least be obvious that he's thoughtful and he;s not firing off a "you suck!".. I think the people who are getting irritating by this thread are being annoyed by those posters who aren't offering anything at all other than a "that blows!" from the peanut gallery. 

I was playing around and trying one of those decades old sticks from Loren Gomez last night and I was thinking that these are likely in the shape that most sticks were in when they adopted that wetting practice. I'm gonna give it a go just for the eff of it. I'll try it wet with no dry time and then wet with the 12 hour dry time. (it makes the least sense to me ... wet it then dry it? haha but I'm doing it anyway!) 

So I'll ask, what are some specific cigar examples that have worked very well for you folks who have experiemented with the wetting?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Richterscale said:


> I'm 100% positive that the reason to try this is NOT based on any scientific facts regarding the outer RH vs the Filler RH. I'm gonna try it just for the hell of it lol.. I still can't imagine it improving anything but there's a lot of things that I couldn't imagine that have since come to bite me in the ass lol.
> 
> I'm pretty interested in the counter points raised, especially by Sixrlaughs... he seems to be very intelligent and regardless of how you feel about his viewpoint, it should at least be obvious that he's thoughtful and he;s not firing off a "you suck!".. I think the people who are getting irritating by this thread are being annoyed by those posters who aren't offering anything at all other than a "that blows!" from the peanut gallery.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words. I also have to admit that my interest has been piqued moreso than usual. Except a more detailed analysis, with pictures, from me soon. 
I have a few cigars I think would be interesting to try this with, including some that are nearly 60 years old. I also want to verify another hypothesis I have. I don't think I'll be doing the 12 hour dry cycle, though. I look forward to your results!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Richterscale said:


> So I'll ask, what are some specific cigar examples that have worked very well for you folks who have experiemented with the wetting?


I have had good results with everything from a early 1980's Davidoff Chateau Mouton Rothschild to a '07 RyJ Cazadores just yesterday.

EDIT: I will also add that I do not let the cigar dry except for about 15 - 30 minutes.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

96p993 said:


> That meant for me??


not at all chris...I was referring to the thread...it just hurts to read at this point


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> not at all chris...I was referring to the thread...it just hurts to read at this point


I agree but if you filter through most of it, it does raise some eyebrows. At least for me it did...


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> I have had good results with everything from a early 1980's Davidoff Chateau Mouton Rothschild to a '07 RyJ Cazadores just yesterday.
> 
> EDIT: I will also add that I do not let the cigar dry except for about 15 - 30 minutes.


Thanks for the tips! I've actually now got a couple of different sticks I'm going to try. And I think I'll do them all with minimal drying utnil I've tried a few and then maybe a couple with the wet and wait tactic from Gary and see how it differs.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Richterscale said:


> Thanks for the tips! I've actually now got a couple of different sticks I'm going to try. And I think I'll do them all with minimal drying utnil I've tried a few and then maybe a couple with the wet and wait tactic from Gary and see how it differs.


Let us know what you think! One thing is for certain, you don't have anything to lose but you could possibly gain something. :tu


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

96p993 said:


> I agree but if you filter through most of it, it does raise some eyebrows. At least for me it did...


I have been wetting cigars on and off for a yr.....

I tried it because some knowledgeable guys said that it enhanced many of their cigars....

I wanted to try something before commenting on it....

Can I tell a difference, YES
Has it ever made a cigar worse, NO
Did it ruin a cigar, NO
Are there some cigars that doesn't warrant the forethought Probably.

Was it worth an hr of time to try it,,,YES


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> Actually, going back to the OP, I'm curious if canuck2099 has/is going to try this, and if he has any feedback for us.


Post # 87 my friend ! However, in short, have'nt yet but definately will.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I am very sympathetic to the posts on here, which have basically been expressions of :scared:

I recall myself stumbling upon this topic a few years ago. I was reading a story about it and the first thing I saw was a guy holding a Cuban cigar under a tap! I was dumbfounded.

The story/review was very long and extremely well-taken. In the end, the author found that while the wetted cigar did taste somewhat differently, he could not decide if it was in any way superior to the un-wetted one he smoked at the same time. IIRC, he did concede what my friend above stated, that it works well on some cigars, but seems to have little, if any effect on others.

One fact that cannot be overlooked, is the one Donnie mentioned. The practice will not, in anyway, harm, or detract from the smoke. It doesn't (according to 100% of my reading) make a bad cigar good and isn't intended to be solely used to enhance burn.

Bruno, I was perhaps mistaken in my wording above. What my friend said was, "heats" more quickly, not "burns" as I stated. The wrapper can easily heat more quickly simply because it's, a) on the outside and therefore exposed to more oxygen and, b) thinner. As the wrapper heats, oils, that would otherwise impart flavors are rapidly burned or evaporated. Wetting simply slows this to enough of a degree to allow the wrapper to impart a slightly greater affect on the overall taste. Meh... anyway.

At the end of the day, it really is just about enjoying the experience. I can't see throwing something under the bus and saying it's patently wrong and can't work, if one's never experienced it. The foundation of the scientific method is "repeatability". Doing an experiment once, is hardly grounds for a theory. Doing it a dozen times and observing the same, or similar result, is. 

With respect to my friends Donnie and Gary, they have both performed copious experiments and, at least to me, their findings are valid. As to whether they are valid enough to compel me to the tap, I don't know. Then again, I also do not know "why not".


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I am very sympathetic to the posts on here, which have basically been expressions of :scared:
> 
> I recall myself stumbling upon this topic a few years ago. I was reading a story about it and the first thing I saw was a guy holding a Cuban cigar under a tap! I was dumbfounded.
> 
> ...


Very well said...In the end (wet or dry) be thankful we can do what we love!


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I have been wetting cigars on and off for a yr.....
> 
> I wanted to try something before commenting on it....
> 
> ...


Expand on this. What differences do you notice? If it improves your cigars, why not do it consistently? What cigars "warrant" this and what dont?

I still think this entire thread is absurd.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

stewartu said:


> I still think this entire thread is absurd.


Probably no more absurd than you constantly saying that this thread is a joke or absurd.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

stewartu said:


> Expand on this. What differences do you notice? If it improves your cigars, why not do it consistently? What cigars "warrant" this and what dont?
> 
> I still think this entire thread is absurd.


I am not going to waste anymore time writing, when you could try this for yourself .......If your not prepared to give it an hr of you time to find for yourself.......It is like the saying goes.

"Give a man a fish" ect..... ect...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I am not going to waste anymore time writing, when you could try this for yourself .......If your not prepared to give it an hr of you time to find for yourself.......It is like the saying goes.
> 
> "Give a man a fish" ect..... ect...


:amen:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I guess I have something new to try this weekend 

Never heard of doing this before.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wetting down a cigar is something the "old timers" use to do back in the dark ages to wet down the wrapper and put moisture into the cigar after it was lit. Keep in mind that in the old days, not a lot of people had humidors in their house and many cigars were bought in stores where they were kept in the original boxes, not humidors. So they tended to get dried out. 

Wetting down a cigar doesn't do anything to the flavor, but it might help keep the wrapper from unraveling, or not.:hmm:


Cheers,



Mike T.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

oooppss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

miket156 said:


> *Wetting down a cigar doesn't do anything to the flavor*, but it might help keep the wrapper from unraveling, or not.:hmm:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike T.


There are many of us in the cigar community that would disagree with you on the above statement.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

miket156 said:


> Wetting down a cigar doesn't do anything to the flavor, but it might help keep the wrapper from unraveling, or not.:hmm: Cheers,
> Mike T.


 Right on Donnie. In my test I smoked two Mille Fleurs side by side, and there was a noticeable difference. Not better nor worse, just a different smoke. Both were pleasurable.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

havanajohn said:


> Right on Donnie. In my test I smoked two Mille Fleurs side by side, and there was a noticeable difference. Not better nor worse, just a different smoke. Both were pleasurable.


I notice that when wetting down the wrapper that it does put some of that moisture through the cigar when you smoke it. I never noticed any difference in flavor. I guess I should try eating different foods. :laugh:

Cheers,

Mike T.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Try them side by side.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I've kind of been thinking about trying this. I might get a spray bottle and used distilled water instead of tap water. The last thing I want "adding flavor" to my cigar is tap water.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Have done with tap water and with distilled water, both seemed to smoke the same.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> :amen:


Hey John, I got to tell you, I just love your avatar Bro.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gentlemen, this has gone on long enough.

You either read the wisdom and subscribe to it, or you don't.

The FACT is that the only people who KNOW whether this technique works or not, are those who have tried it. THE END.

I am closing this up.


----------

